# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Firmware Enhancements to Marlin >  Did they remove Z_RAISE before homing?

## dustmann

I am using RC Bugfix from 31 May 2016, and one feature I don't see anymore is the "z raise before homing" setting.  There is still a z raise before probing for ABL, but oftentimes if I am checking my nozzle/bed clearance, and then home the machine my z probe will crash into the bed if I forget to raise Z before running an autohome command.  Can I just add these two lines back into the newer code (RC6 I believe)?

  #define Z_RAISE_BEFORE_HOMING 12       // (in mm) Raise Z axis before homing (G28) for Z probe clearance.
                                        // Be sure you have this distance over your Z_MAX_POS in case.

----------


## Roxy

The Z_RAISE_BEFORE_HOMING is gone...   But you shouldn't need it.  The probing is smarter.   Just make sure you have a good number in the 

#define Z_RAISE_BEFORE_PROBING

----------


## brucehvn

They changed the Z_RAISE_BEFORE_PROBING to something a little different, at least in 1.1.0-RC6.  It is now here:



```
// @section homing
#define MIN_Z_HEIGHT_FOR_HOMING 6   // (in mm) Minimal z height before homing (G28) for Z clearance above the bed, clamps, ...
                                    // Be sure you have this distance over your Z_MAX_POS in case.
```

This will essentially accomplish the same thing as the old define.

----------

